

Ask HN: Looking for feedback on new music recommendation site. - irrationaljared

Hi all,<p>I've just launched a new product (a month or so old, but still very raw). It's missing a bunch of obvious features (related bands, playing music on the artist page, better genre page, etc), but there's enough there that I thought it would be a good time to try and get some feedback.<p>So would love to hear what people think, good and bad.<p>The site is called SoundSeed.Me:<p>http://soundseed.me<p>and it's basically trying to create the best experience for discovering, recommending, and promoting great music, new and old.<p>The eventual goal is to create a network of people following other people who have similar taste such that when one person discovers a new artist/band that person can recommend it and word about that new band will spread quickly to people who have similar taste in music.<p>Anyways check it out and let me know what you think.
======
irrationaljared
Here's the clickable link:

<http://soundseed.me>

------
irrationaljared
(crickets chirping)

------
irrationaljared
No feedback at all?

